# Mathews Rival Pro experiences?



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

*Buy it before he changes his mind.*

If you don't, I'll buy it for that money. IMO, that is the best bow that Mathews has ever built. I still shoot the second one I have owned. I have had a Q2XL and a Conquest Pro since I bought the Rival Pro and I have sold both of them since and keep going back to the Rival. I just hunt with mine now and shoot a little indoor dots. It is very forgiving especially compared to the current models. I hunt with mine at about 270 fps and dead silence. I always pull about 63 lbs.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Rival Pro*

Bottom line it is a winner.

Shooter in senior pros shoot one and he is in 3rd place for shooter of the year.

Many shooters have won in indoors with this bow

Only downside might be its no speed demon. Built for accuracy


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Awsome bow and I can't see you being dissapointed! :thumbs_up


----------



## 2thepoint (Jul 30, 2004)

Super price for a great bow.....I installed a sims cable dampener & limbsavers and now besides it being real accurate, it's dead quiet. 

You won't be sorrry.


----------



## HeWhoHunts (Jul 15, 2005)

*Thanks to all!*

Thanks to all the posts so far and for any others coming up.

Accuracy is much more important to me than speed and anything over 260 in a hunting weight arrow for whitetail is no slouch either.

Glad to see some info on if that bow model is relatively quiet. This one is not "set up" so he wont let me shoot it since it's a NEW??? bow. lol.

My priorities on a hunting bow are 1. QUIET, 2. ACCURATE 3. Fairly fast 4. Light weight.

Being basically made for target, I assumed this bow would be very accurate. The long riser, high brace height I assumed would make this a very forgiving bow. What you all have said and what I read confirms that.

IF this model turns out to be a 1999 manufactured bow.....the first year they made it, that will make it danged near 7 years old. Still flinching a bit on the price but I hardly ever resell a bow. I keep em or "hand em down" to someone who needs one.

Waiting to see what Mathews says on the serial number. Shop owner says he has the papers "somewhere". If Mathews cant confirm this is a "new" bow with warrantee included........I'll hesitate on buying it,at least at that price. Last mathew's I had, the upper limb came apart on me.

Your comments are very important. I do notice too.......NO NEGATIVE POSTS so far.....!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

The Rival Pro is an awesome bow! I shot some of my highest 3D scores with it, and also had one set up for hunting... very quiet, very little hand shock/vibration, extremely forgiving. If you don't mind the 40" axle to axle, you could hardly make a better choice!
Good luck with it.


----------



## HeWhoHunts (Jul 15, 2005)

*Any Mathews Reps here?*

Mathews sent me email saying this isnt a new bow BUT......has no records that far back to be able to tell me for sure.

That's a bunch of "hooey", records take VERY LITTLE computer space.

This bow has NO wear on string, bolts, screws, rest area, cams etc.......none.

I need to have a Mathews representative contact me if at all possible about this.

If you know of one here please forward this and my email below to him?

Thanks

[email protected]

HeWhoHunts
(Steve)


----------



## bugsyboy (Aug 1, 2005)

Check the Mathews forum the tech guys are there. They may be able to help. Just post your question and I am sure one of the tech. guys will get back to you.


----------



## HeWhoHunts (Jul 15, 2005)

*Mathews info*

I have emailed Mathews, now I have questions in to a Mathews rep.

They are telling me that " they have no records back that far"

Now wait a minute.

I may be all wet here but....

IF Mathews has a "Lifetime warrantee for the original owner" HOW do they know what bows are warranteed (and for WHOM) and which are not if they "have no records" only 5-6 years back???

Either this bow HAS records of being preowned by the original buyer....or it's a new bow. There isn't any in-between here.

I would sure like to know that Mathews has RECORDS of what bow I buy (especially the new high dollar ones) so I KNOW I have a lifetime warrantee.

Telling me they have no records of a bow from 2000 makes me a bit nervous about their "Lifetime" guarantee. 

For the record that info sent so far is only from their "help desk" so I will keep those interested informed of what becomes of this.

The above is just fyi for you guys. Something is a little shaky IMO here.


----------



## agg5910 (Jul 29, 2004)

*T*

I owned a Rival Pro for 5 years. I sold it to buy a Q2XL, and it is a great bow, but selling that Rival Pro was the worse thing I ever did. The Rival Pro was by far the best bow I ever owned. It may not be the prettiest, but I don't think you will find a bow that long (ata) that high of a brace height, and that fast and smooth. I would not hesitate to buy it if it is in good shape. I sold my bow to a friend decked out for $350, but it had been hunted with for 5 yrs. 

Good Luck...you will not be disappointed in that bow.


----------



## BOODJA (Apr 8, 2004)

*Awesome Bow!!!*

Its one of Mathews best ever!!! I own one and will ever get rid of it- accurate and forgiving!! If you tune and tweak it out, you can get the speed out of it!!!

I use mine for hunting: 69# 
30" draw
437 grain hunting arrow
shoots 277 fps


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Mathews just recently (last 2 years or so) started keeping up w/ orig owners and including warranty cards w/ their bows. Even if you dont fill-out the card, they know what shop the bow was sold to. Before this, they did not keep up with anything really, and would warranty anything from anyone. We never had any problems as long as i returned the damged parts. I even had 1 man ruin his cam when it struck his stand while shooting at a steep angle. Mathews listened to the story, replaced his cam, and RA'ed the old one. They aren't "BS"ing you. :smile:


----------



## Heng (Oct 26, 2020)

Soooooooo anyone have any ideas what it is worth now in 2020?


----------

